

'No point in applying': why poor students are missing at top colleges - ValentineC
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/09/no-point-in-applying-why-poor-students-are-missing-at-top-colleges/279699/

======
TheLoneWolfling
The problem with this is the application cost. An extra $75 isn't pennies to
many people. Yes, there is financial aid (sometimes) available, but the
process is often so convoluted and/or with so strict requirements that it
isn't useful. As an example, MIT says "Here are some examples on which we take
a dim view: I am applying to 25 schools and I can't afford MIT's application
fee".

Additionally, there are often issues with financial aid cutoffs. I know I
myself decided against applying to [not mentioning name] because my parents'
total earnings brought their income just over a cutoff. It would have actually
have been (a lot) better had my parents earned _less_ that year.

When people compare "slight possibility of going to a top collage" versus
"being able to eat better", well... I know which one I would choose.

